
Same-sex marriage now legal in England and Wales - esolyt
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-26793127
======
jarnix
Question : if the Prince marries a man. Will there be two princes ? or if the
Queen marries another woman, will there be two Queens ?

~~~
mooism2
Are royals obliged to get married by the Church of England (who are legally
barred from performing gay marriages, thus precluding the scenario in your
question)?

~~~
timthorn
The Prince of Wales' current marriage is civil.

